# Cannondale F900?



## kerpe (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi there.
I've recently old MTB bike and in my opinion it's Cannondale F900. Maybe someone knows more about it? How can I identify it's model?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

go to VintageCannondale.com | Vintage Cannondale - Catalogs, Information and Decals and check out the serial numbers to get year and look through the catalogues to find the model.


----------



## kerpe (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks, I will check this!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

That is a bit of a mongrel.

The numeric designations were for parts kits mostly, to a certain extent, frame build.

They usually had 2 or 3 build levels of frame, more, for parts.

Generally about 2 to 3 models per frame level.

Parts put yours in the 1000 and up range, the frame is newer than the parts, fork looks original to the parts, but even front and rear brakes don't match. Looks like fun, and a nice mix of parts all the same. Me? I'd not sweat the model, as it's not anything that matters, and it's not a 900 level build kit anyway, but mix n match higher than that!

So, it'd be a bit like this Johnny Cash song......

I like this Guy - Album on Imgur


----------



## kerpe (Jun 12, 2017)

I also think that fork came with front brakes and frame came with rear brakes.
Front derailleur came from who knows where but in general bike goes well.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

the decals on the frame look much later than what goes with the fork (or not jus tlooks like it), maybe it was a warranty frame (frame only and warranty frames often came without the the model id)


----------



## kerpe (Jun 12, 2017)

some parts even reminds F3000:
https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6221429/
any way... looks like my bike was "upgraded" few times.
Thanks everyone for the replys.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> That is a bit of a mongrel.





mik_git said:


> ...maybe it was a warranty frame (frame only and warranty frames often came without the the model id)


Looks like a fun ride. Warranty frame is a good guess.

The shape of the seat/chain stays makes me guess mid-2000's "Furio" frame... but a lower end one since it has the brake bosses on the seat-stays and also the disk brake mount (I think... can't see in your pictures for sure)?

You can always check the serial number:
Vintage Cannondale - Serial Numbers & Information | VintageCannondale.com


----------



## kerpe (Jun 12, 2017)

Now I agree that it is mongrel, frame badge says that it is newer than 2000's:







And some parts are definitely older than 2000's.
Serial number is hiden under cable tray and I do not want to remove it now.


----------



## kerpe (Jun 12, 2017)

OK, model code says that it is born on 2000s, but can't find this exact model in catalogue. Strange that it doesn't have any model marks on frame, is it possible? Maybe it's fake? ;D


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

If by model marks, you mean stickers/decals?

Absolutely. They were fast and loose with decals, preferring to create inventory for dealers, rather than stop production for a few stickers. 

Order amounts plainly didn't always match, so this was a minor thing for years. If you got one, it was sorta viewed as a kind of one off thing, and thus cooler....


----------



## kerpe (Jun 12, 2017)

Yes, I meant decals. And thanks for you answer.
For me frame looks a like F2000 sx, but I am not sure yet.
I don't know why but I am still googling for this frame on the web ;D


----------

